

Show HN: Instant search for Spotify - rukmal-w
http://rukmal.github.io/SpotifyInstant

======
crispynugget
looks good.. you can also add OnLoad="document.FORMNAME.search.focus();" to
your beginning <body> element to auto-select the input field, google-style.
FORMNAME being the name of your form.

~~~
karangoeluw
How is it different from adding the autofocus property to input field?

------
karangoeluw
Nice! I would make the widget bigger.

~~~
rukmal-w
Thanks for the input. I'll work on it!

